# french level b1 test when applying for french permit residency



## chris.m.t

I read that the B1 french test is needed to live in france which you have to take after 4 months when applying for a permit residency. I am concerned on the level of french required to pas the test?
I am okay with basic french but not sufficient to pass B1 at the moment.

Can any one or has anyone experienced this test and can help and advice before we move and relocate.

Note. we have stayed in france for many years previous and want to come back obviously now post brexit 😫


----------



## Bevdeforges

You don't need the language test "to live in France" - only to take French nationality or to qualify for a 10 year carte de resident.

If you are coming to France on certain types of visas which require the OFII contract of integration (and the classes and meetings associated with that) you may be required to take French classes and pass an A1 level French test before you can renew your initial titre de séjour. Most of the visas that require this are involved with long-term residence and/or spouses and other close family members of French nationals or long-term French residents.


----------



## chris.m.t

thanks for quick response. i was understanding that to live and get health cover and apply carter de jour you need to take test?
Anyway i want to buy and live in france legally so are you saying i can just live without the applying for permit for residency without test, note i will over 60 but i see they also stopped allowing the over 60 off now.


----------



## ARPC

To apply for a visa (to enter) and/or a resident card (to stay) you don’t need to pass any test. Once you are approved to arrive/stay for a fixed period (1 yr for example) you may (depending what type of visa/resident card it is) need to take integration classes and complete them before you can renew your card. The classes typically include passing an A1 level language test. None of this is relevant prior to you having a visa and resident card granted. Don’t worry (about language tests) at this stage.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depends on the type of visa/residence permit you will be going on. If you'll be on a standard "visitor" visa (which is what they use for retirees), there is no language test and only the bare minimum in terms of OFII procedure at the beginning. Unless something has changed recently, you won't have to show language proficiency at all to renew your "titre de séjour" for an actual carte de séjour. The only language test that come up (prior to taking nationality) is a B1 level test if you want to get a 10 year card (after you have lived in France for 4 or 5 years, renewing your visitor visa annually). 

And honestly, the conditions could change again in the 4 or 5 years until the carte de resident becomes an option.


----------



## Leforgeron

chris.m.t said:


> I read that the B1 french test is needed to live in france which you have to take after 4 months when applying for a permit residency. I am concerned on the level of french required to pas the test?
> I am okay with basic french but not sufficient to pass B1 at the moment.
> 
> Can any one or has anyone experienced this test and can help and advice before we move and relocate.
> 
> Note. we have stayed in france for many years previous and want to come back obviously now post brexit 😫


As others have pointed out, this language requirement only applies to citizenship and long-term visas. B1 is intermendiate french, so you must be able to understand, speak, and write at that level. The easier test (I believe) is the TCF. If you want to have a ballpark idea of your level, the TV5 Monde website has a test and sample exams.


----------



## Yours truly confused

Leforgeron said:


> the TV5 Monde website has a test


Thank you for that reminder, I did the test this afternoon and was really happy when I came out at B1on the listening test. I decided to leave it there for today, don’t want to burst my own bubble! I really must get back into the learning groove and find somewhere to study to sit the exam. I need a goal to learn.


----------

